# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Venta de Pancamel, Coromel, Panca enmelazada, coronta, entre otros

## mgranados04

Estimados Srs. buen día
Nosotros elaboramos alimento para ganado de engorde y Lechero.
Tenemos a la venta Pancamel, Coromel, Panca enmelazada, Coronta molida, así como esparrago picado, entre otros.
Producto del Norte, Túcume, Lambayeque.
Cualquier consulta no dude en escribir al grupogamper@gmail.com o llamar al número 931517011
Quedo atento a sus comentarios.Temas similares: coronta de maiz morado Pasta de aji panca CDs, Libros, textos , videos sobre agricultura, ganadería, entre otros Vendo aji panca vendo granos de cusco como maiz quinua cevada, etc  e inclusive papa y entre otros.

----------


## jgonzales

buenas tardes 
me encuentro interesado en la compra de alimento balanceado , por favor podria brindarme una cotizacion de los productos  que  ofrece ?? 
Quedo  atento a su pronta respuesta  
Atte  
José Gonzales

----------

